# Mobile bay and surrounding area



## Roper1108 (Jun 15, 2013)

Can help me with where to catch redfish specks or flounder. I work in Mobile and would like to fish after work but have no clue where to go or what to do I would like to know around the causeway area but anywhere would be helpful. 
Thanks


----------



## TakinItEasy (Jun 15, 2014)

Roper,
You are in for some great fishing! In my opinion, the Mobile bay is some of the best fishing on the gulf coast. I lived in Daphne for a couple years about 5 years ago and more times than not, we caught a two man limit of trout. Trout were typically our primary target. There were times where we caught 30-40 trout by noon. A good place to start would be to fish the artificial reefs that are placed all throughout the bay. We typically fished the reefs on the eastern shore but i know there are reefs on the mobile side of the bay as well. Also, the middle bay lighthouse is a good place to start. If you fish the weekends, get there early because other boats will be coming. Try live shrimp under a popping cork on the reefs as well as free lined shrimp. Shrimp run through that bay like crazy in the summer months so that is the bait of choice. If no luck on the reefs, you can chase the birds that are chasing the shrimp. As you continue to fish and live in the area, talk to as many locals as you can. There are a lot of deep holes that hold fish as well that are kind of "local secrets." I hope this helps.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

That's a lot of good info there. If I may jump in, what would be some good boat launches to fish the eastern side reefs, north and south?


----------



## TakinItEasy (Jun 15, 2014)

bama cpa, 
The boat launches from north to south are as follows…. Fly Creek is on the north side of fair hope, there is a boat launch in fairhope right on scenic 98, there is also mullet point a few miles south and a few miles south of that is weeks bay launch.

The link below is all you need to know about where to fine the reefs. I always had great success at Battles reef and Zundles Reef. They are on either side of Point Clear where the grand hotel is. Less than a mile from each other. You can also, ease around the rocky bank around point clear and catch some redfish. 

Last thing, At night, almost every dock along the easter shore is lit and you can kill em under the lights.

One more last thing…. If you are new to the area, keep an ear out for a Jubilee. It usually happens a time or two throughout the summer and is one of the most incredible things you will ever see. You can look it up online if you don't know what it is. 

https://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/fisheries/artificial-reefs/InshoreReefs.pdf


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

TakinItEasy, I sent you a PM


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Lots of good info...

Middle bay is a great spot for now and also the range markers near middle bay... live shrimp/croaker on a slip cork and you're set... x2 on the reefs as well... North pass and turlte ditch are some good spots near the causeway/north part of the bay... Where mobile river spills into the bay is a good spot as well... live shrimp and croakers will also be your best friend there... there's several launches along the causeway... the ones beside laps and tacky jacks are free... scotts on the east side you'll have to pay for... there's a launch at mayday park in daphne as well, but be cautious launching there.. it's very shallow and usually a lot of sand on the ramp... if you're launching anything other than a skiff I suggest you go elsewhere...


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

On "top spots" it shows a ramp by the fairhope pier on the point clear side but I never can find it.Anyone ever use it?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

scott44 said:


> On "top spots" it shows a ramp by the fairhope pier on the point clear side but I never can find it.Anyone ever use it?


if it's close to the Fairhope pier it has to be pier street launch... I use it a good bit..

the only other launches south of there are mullet point, big mouth, and the fish river launch


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is a link with some launches- FYI: Mullet Point public ramp is steep, and it can be very shallow and muddy, especially in the winter
https://www.google.com/maps/ms?msid=218130144362066024296.0004ebf4e57bf9afc89db&msa=0


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> if it's close to the Fairhope pier it has to be pier street launch... I use it a good bit..
> 
> the only other launches south of there are mullet point, big mouth, and the fish river launch


I need to go find it and look harder,is it free and open at night? What I'm trying to do is fish dock lights at point clear with a 20hp j/boat and dont want to have to go far,say 3 miles.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

scott44 said:


> I need to go find it and look harder,is it free and open at night? What I'm trying to do is fish dock lights at point clear with a 20hp j/boat and dont want to have to go far,say 3 miles.


Yep it's free and doesn't close... you have access to lots of dock lights from there and also it makes it very easy to get to battles wharf/Grand hotel


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> Yep it's free and doesn't close... you have access to lots of dock lights from there and also it makes it very easy to get to battles wharf/Grand hotel


I found it thnx!...It looks like is 5 miles to zundells which ain't bad if its calmer.How far from shore is battles warf? I know zundels but dont have gps so I gotta look for posts.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

scott44 said:


> I found it thnx!...It looks like is 5 miles to zundells which ain't bad if its calmer.How far from shore is battles warf? I know zundels but dont have gps so I gotta look for posts.


its not far at all... couple hundred yards off the piers that are the furthest out... very much like zundels

also if you want to hit zundels it might be closer to hit mullet point launch...


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

If you want to stay around the causeway i would hit the area around turtle ditch/daphne pilings with plugs early in the morning, move on to live shrimp under coark and then the bridge pilons with a carolina sinker and a bull minnow later on. All three of those species can move up the river a bit after dry spells. Once we get a good rain expect to have them pushed back out along the causeway and the bay, just keep this in mind and pay attention to the rain situation way upstream (north and central AL). Chacaloochee Bay on the north side of the bayway/causway is a fresh water lake, ive caught some bass in there too.

South of the Causeway...check out the mouth of Fowl River for flounder. Look for monster trout near Katrina Cut (bay side). Big Reds? http://www.outdooralabama.com/outdoor-alabama/BullRedarticle.pdf


----------

